# a few questions about vat and tax



## 6889joannew (13 Jul 2009)

Hi guys,
i stumbled across this site and i think its fantastic.
Basically i need as much help as people can give me,i have just started running a pub and i applied for a vat number nearly 2 months ago and they are just asking me more and more questions with things to fill out etc.
I need this vat number as too buy stock etc this is needed is there any way i can hurry this along or get a vat number elsewhere?
Also i am a limited company and im not really sure about taxes etc.I know i should have sorted this out before i started the buisness but things have gone so quickly.
Any help would be much appreciated 
Thanks 
joanne


----------



## mgc (13 Jul 2009)

My friend had a similar problem and he went into the Tax office and made face to face contact with a Tax Official and everything go sorted out very soon.I think you should do the same and get the Tax Official's name and take it from there.Good Luck.


----------



## 6889joannew (13 Jul 2009)

mgc said:


> My friend had a similar problem and he went into the Tax office and made face to face contact with a Tax Official and everything go sorted out very soon.I think you should do the same and get the Tax Official's name and take it from there.Good Luck.


Thanks for this i was thinking the same thing to go there but no when you just have so much to do and no time lol but i guess this would be me best bet thanks so much
Joanne


----------



## BaileyMc (13 Jul 2009)

Hi Joanne,

First off, best of luck with your venture.

I would suggest ringing the registration section of the local Revenue office and asking what the issue is and answering any questions they may have.  

Also, you should probably go and find an accountant to give you advice in the future.  The best way of finding someone reliable and who knows what they are doing is to ask others.  Be very clear as to what you need them to do and where possible agree fees in advance.


----------



## Graham_07 (14 Jul 2009)

Firstly, good luck with the new venture. If you are running a pub , have a limited company and have not yet managed to get a VAT number after 2 months I think a call to an accountant ASAP would be the best thing you could do. Pubs, Revenue and companies create vast amounts of obligations on filing and paperwork, get it wrong at this early stage and you could have a lot of problems later on. 

If the company is formed all you need is a bank account and Revenue form TR2 to get a VAT number. It does not take 2 months if correctly completed and filed. ( more like 2 weeks).


----------



## DBRAN (14 Jul 2009)

Hi

I believe you also need to get a tax clearance cert in order to obtain a pub licence so it is definately a priority to get your tax position sorted.

Kind regards

Db


----------



## 6889joannew (14 Jul 2009)

Graham_07 said:


> Firstly, good luck with the new venture. If you are running a pub , have a limited company and have not yet managed to get a VAT number after 2 months I think a call to an accountant ASAP would be the best thing you could do. Pubs, Revenue and companies create vast amounts of obligations on filing and paperwork, get it wrong at this early stage and you could have a lot of problems later on.
> 
> If the company is formed all you need is a bank account and Revenue form TR2 to get a VAT number. It does not take 2 months if correctly completed and filed. ( more like 2 weeks).


Thanks for all your help, i done the form online and it said it was ok so i thought right this is done now but then i started getting more letters to fill out and i thought this must be wrong somewhere.
I have all the filing and paperwork in order for the accountant so i think im doing pretty good thanks for the advice on the revenue tr2 didnt know that, bank accounts all sorted.
Buisness is going pretty well (first buisness venture and all that lol) walked in to it with me eyes shut really.
All advice is much appreciated 
thanks joanne


----------



## 6889joannew (14 Jul 2009)

DBRAN said:


> Hi
> 
> I believe you also need to get a tax clearance cert in order to obtain a pub licence so it is definately a priority to get your tax position sorted.
> 
> ...


Havent ot one of these, but i have the pub licence already thats confused me but thanks 
joanne


----------



## jack2009 (14 Jul 2009)

You will need the tax clearance in order to renew you licence.


----------



## billythefish (14 Jul 2009)

6889joannew said:


> Havent ot one of these, but i have the pub licence already thats confused me but thanks
> joanne



maybe the pub licence is in your own name and not the limited company's name? that's the only way I can see how you could have gotten round that one...


----------



## dereko1969 (14 Jul 2009)

You should really go to an accountant as soon as possible as advised above, you could end up getting into a lot of grief if you're not fully conversant with your obligations and your solicitor should be able to advise you on the tax clearance cert.


----------



## simplyjoe (14 Jul 2009)

A licence is transferred to a new licencee in an ad-interim (temporary)transfer. There is no need for a tax clearance certificate. The renewal of the licence will require a tax clearance certificate. You should also have registered the pub name with CRO.
What the OP has done is gone into something without getting the necessary information or advice. Exactly what they should not have done. When matters go wrong, and they will if you do not take corrective action, there is no point in crying. Did you get advice before taking on the lease. Did you get an appraisail of the t/o and profits. Did you get advice on staffing, security, banking, tax compliance, etc.. As I have often said before - get real and deal with this in a correct manner or else deal with the fall out. You are either serious about this or you should not be doing it. Excuses like not enough time, etc does not wash it. You are now at least 60 days into the venture. Were you mad busy for each one of these days?


----------



## 6889joannew (14 Jul 2009)

simplyjoe said:


> A licence is transferred to a new licencee in an ad-interim (temporary)transfer. There is no need for a tax clearance certificate. The renewal of the licence will require a tax clearance certificate. You should also have registered the pub name with CRO.
> What the OP has done is gone into something without getting the necessary information or advice. Exactly what they should not have done. When matters go wrong, and they will if you do not take corrective action, there is no point in crying. Did you get advice before taking on the lease. Did you get an appraisail of the t/o and profits. Did you get advice on staffing, security, banking, tax compliance, etc.. As I have often said before - get real and deal with this in a correct manner or else deal with the fall out. You are either serious about this or you should not be doing it. Excuses like not enough time, etc does not wash it. You are now at least 60 days into the venture. Were you mad busy for each one of these days?


 I dont make excuses and yes i have been busy every day since i took this on , yes i maybe mad on taking on something i know nothing about but all i am trying to do is make a go of it, when i get th time and start earning enough to take on staff i am actually gonna take on a few courses to make me have a clearer head about the whole buisness.
Yes i did find out off the current lease holders turn over and profits.
All i am stuck on is the tax and vat side of it and yes i am getting myself an accountant to sort things out but i thought id ask a few pople on here if they could share a few details with me on how i could try and do a few things myself.
I havent gone into something i got most of the information and advice i needed but thanks for your comments but i am happy with my business is going well and i now know everything is  up to date as it should be
thankyou
joanne


----------



## flattea2 (15 Jul 2009)

Joanne,

Get yourself an accountant and concentrate on running the business, it's fine to ask a few specific questions here but you really need more than that from what you are saying. No-one here knows the detail of your business therefore can only give general advice. A pub is a cash heavy sort of business so attracts Revenue attention.

Try see an accountant this week (they are crying out for business as many are unemployed at the mo)


----------



## mcaul (15 Jul 2009)

I second have an accountant to do everything on the financial side - a good one can be worth thier weight in gold and know all about getting vat back, paying as little tax as possible (legally) etc etc.

pm me if you want a contact name in kildare / carlow area


----------

